

Entirely algorithmically generated music album is now on Spotify - bozho

&quot;A Rose Smiles for a Man&quot; (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.spotify.com&#x2F;album&#x2F;3vCyoGxNzaI8MB1QUOLN1U), probably the first music album entirely composed and performed by a computer algorithm, is now on Spotify.<p>I developed the algorithm over the past few years, Computoser (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;computoser.com) Now some of the best pieces are packaged in an album with a name that is also algorithmically generated.<p>Computoser is not the first composition algorithm, and &quot;A Rose Smiles for a Man&quot; is not the first album to be said to be algorithmically composed, but it is most likely the first that required no human input whatsoever.
======
yzzxy
Has anyone done a project with a genetic algorithm and quantitative input from
humans to produce generative music?

Seems like it would be not to difficult to source listeners via some kind of
songbattle site[0] or Mechanical Turk if you wanted to to AB tests.

[0] Maybe different strains of the same algorithm competing head-to-head
rather than through AB testing?

~~~
runjake
check out Bloom for iOS, by Brian Eno.

[http://www.generativemusic.com](http://www.generativemusic.com)

------
thoughtpalette
Great job! Is there a way to mix up the instruments used? Most of the songs
sounded very similar because of the starting piano keys. With the exception of
"Life Talks to a Story" which I found to be the most diverse.

Cool stuff!

------
em3rgent0rdr
great job! Sounds great!

